# Looking for Commercial Rental Kitchen in West LA



## edcol (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all-

We are looking for a commercial kitchen to rent for a few hours on Sunday morning. We are starting a waffle business and need the kitchen to prepare the batter and fruit. No cooking, we just need the certification for the health department. If anyone knows of such a place, please let us know. We are in the Venice/Marina Del Rey area, but anything on the west side would be fine. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jpantalones (Apr 2, 2008)

Try looking on CommercialKitchenForRent.com. You can browse for kitchens for rent by state or search by zip code radius. I used it to find a shared kitchen in Colorado...


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Good job at spam posting your website. That's the best way to build credibility and business.


----------



## jpantalones (Apr 2, 2008)

Spam posting my website? I'm not sure what you're talking about as I have no affiliation. I used that site to find a local kitchen after going to my wit's end with craigslist and making phone calls around town. I thought I'd share the info since a lot of people seem to be having trouble finding space. This forum came up time and again when I was searching, so I thought it would be helpful to sign up and help a few people who are struggling like I was. Take it or leave it, I suppose.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

If you say so. I'm just coming to a conclusion based on what I see. You just join, all your posts are responses about the website and the original posters are new members for most part. If I'm wrong, my apologies, if I'm not...


----------

